
Canberra's green machines: ACT reaches 100% renewable electricity target - jklp
https://reneweconomy.com.au/canberras-green-machines-act-reaches-100-renewable-electricity-target-78663/
======
legostormtroopr
The PR blitz about this is super misleading.

The way its being communicated makes it seem that the ACT is powered by 100%
solar, wind or hydro renewable energy. The reality is that about 20% of its
power is still coming via coal and gas power plants, its just buying credits
in renewable energy elsewhere in the country.

~~~
roenxi
reneweconomy.com.au is sometimes correct but rarely reliable.

------
ehnto
South Australia has been doing some good work as well. But most interesting is
the state's plan to become a 100% renewable fueled "hydrogen economy". Using
the renewable energy to produce hydrogen for sale and export, not for energy.

[https://reneweconomy.com.au/south-australia-unveils-plans-
fo...](https://reneweconomy.com.au/south-australia-unveils-plans-
for-100-renewable-hydrogen-economy-58723/)

